# Golden bug



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello again. Today I finish another slingshot to, its the reason why im so quiet here lately. I made probably most unique idea in real life. I dond have seen still, that someone are used bugs like gems inside the slingshot frame . Core slices are from ash and canarywood, and other pieces from pistachio. Last summer I collect some golden bugs who eat lilac blossom. Now I finally find time to finish my idea.

But let pictures speak itself:

ps. all my body hurts, 7h hand sanding and later polishing that resin part... duhhh im totally strained


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I've never seen it before.. but I like it alot


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

That is really special! I don't think I've ever seen an animal *inside *of a slingshot. The whole thing is nice, and the beetle is the icing on the cake!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Wowwwww!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very cool! Like the prehistoric insects they find imbedded in amber (petrified tree sap)- Unique!!!!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

One of the coolest things I've ever seen. Very creative, and outstanding work.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very cool!

I think you opened up a whole range of the possibilities for further variations, thanks for sharing!

jazz


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Very cool, I never seen something like this on slingshot... But i see almost same on one knife handle, but another bug not golden


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

jazz said:


> very cool!
> 
> I think you opened up a whole range of the possibilities for further variations, thanks for sharing!
> 
> jazz


I think, I did  I have already in mind use wasp in resin, and choose grenadill and canarywood


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

This is amazing!

Great idea man!

Volp


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

wow , that's really different ,and outstanding craftsmanship- to boot !!!!!!!


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Beautiful and really original, bravo!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Exceptional. Looks like something Indiana Jones would unearth...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That really is exceptionally beautiful and elegant. Bravo!

This would be so awesome to make a Venom (evil Spiderman) themed slingshot with a black widow inside.... But I think the golden beetle is more elegant.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Amazingly Beautiful!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That's a first. I confess that I have never seen an animal in a slingshot, but it seems to have worked well here. I can appreciate (kind of) the sanding/polishing of the epoxy. I've only done that by machine, but even that takes a while. Well done!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Great vision in making this one. Beautiful!#


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Something about this really bugs me  LOL  Very creative. Way to go. It is a toss up between this one and the Tron. Both are very nice


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A perfect bug to incorporate into a SS. Love the green iridescence of that beetle.

Great job!!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Elegant SS!!! Good work!!!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Briliant job sir....

Thanks for sharing so much inspiration....

best regards

A


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you all, guys . Next time when i start polishing epoxy, i use some powertool .


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

:king:​:screwy: :screwy:​:wave: :wave: :wave:​:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:​


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I think I may borrow this idea..but not with a bug... but if I do I'll make sure to give the idea credit to you


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Does it cast spells??? That thing should be in the hands of a wizard!!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Sharker, THAT is a gorgeous piece of craftsmanship.* You chose a wonderful subject to encapsulate within the resin. Beetles come in so many unusual iridescent jewel-tone colours and unusual shapes. True -a 'gem-like' quality when prepared and encased correctly.

What I especially like about this, is that the whole frame, ALL of its elements combined, flows together so harmoniously. - colour, shape, materials, finish&#8230; It's almost impossible to know exactly where the resin ends and the wood begins. The finish is perfection, and the lamination is so precise. Very impressive work.

You may be feeling a bit strained, but you produced a beautiful piece of slingshot art. *You so TOTALLY nailed this one** !!* I just love it.

Now we need to find you one of those REALLY unusual *Golden Tortoise Beetles*.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Poiema said:


> *Sharker, THAT is a gorgeous piece of craftsmanship.* You chose a wonderful subject to encapsulate within the resin. Beetles come in so many unusual iridescent jewel-tone colours and unusual shapes. True -a 'gem-like' quality when prepared and encased correctly.
> 
> What I especially like about this, is that the whole frame, ALL of its elements combined, flows together so harmoniously. - colour, shape, materials, finish&#8230; It's almost impossible to know exactly where the resin ends and the wood begins. The finish is perfection, and the lamination is so precise. Very impressive work.
> 
> ...


You make me blush Poiema :wub:


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow, what a great idea. Never seen such cool thing on a ss handle.
Some kind of Magical SS....


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's a new one! My eyes bugged out when I saw this... a "June bug" embedded in the resin of the handle. Not only that it sure is a nice frame shape/sculpture as well. This has got to be nominated for SSOTM. I wonder why no one has done this with Bill Hays' "Scorpion"?..with a scorpion of course.

Oh, by the way, is it dead? :rofl:

Originality... five stars, A+!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: You have to be exposed in the museum world slingshot !!!!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> That's a new one! My eyes bugged out when I saw this... a "June bug" embedded in the resin of the handle. Not only that it sure is a nice frame shape/sculpture as well. This has got to be nominated for SSOTM. I wonder why no one has done this with Bill Hays' "Scorpion"?..with a scorpion of course.
> 
> Oh, by the way, is it dead? :rofl:
> 
> Originality... five stars, A+!


Yes, it sleeping forever now


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

This is absolutely amazing and inspirational! Well done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## plansdude (Sep 3, 2015)

Excuse me sharker,but do you have PDF's for the moor hammer? I really love the way you pulled off the beetle in the ss,thankyou in advance.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Impressive


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice!
A museum theca slingshot...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's so cool!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

plansdude said:


> Excuse me sharker,but do you have PDF's for the moor hammer? I really love the way you pulled off the beetle in the ss,thankyou in advance.


Actually I dont know, if it is real moor hammer, I draw it from memory on paper, and I use this cutout again and again placing it on woodblock and draw the outlines. So, I dont have pdf


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

plansdude said:


> Excuse me sharker,but do you have PDF's for the moor hammer? I really love the way you pulled off the beetle in the ss,thankyou in advance.


here`s one very similar to the` moorhammer ` from the old template files-----------------

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/79-moorhammer-inspire-path/


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Really awesome one of the best I've seen but I believe that that is a figeater beatle, whatever still epic.


----------



## plansdude (Sep 3, 2015)

sharker np for the plans but,thankyou very much for the beautiful piece of art that you show all of us.
????
Oh,and Ian!,thankyou for the link!
Ok im going to stop so that i do not hijack the thread
????


----------



## plansdude (Sep 3, 2015)

Whoops wrong person.???? I meant to thank fsimpson for the link my bad..


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

What link


----------



## plansdude (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion,but i meant to thank fsimpson.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I like the ocularis you made with the wasp in the handle. Wish my budget would have allowed me to buy that one. I had it on eBay watch forever and imagine it brought full price. I could have or should have not bought a couple other slingshots and invested in that one. We all have lessons to learn. If another comes up with a no tie band attachment method I will be just as tempted once again.


----------



## AustinPlinker (May 18, 2017)

Love it. Got a can of resin lying around. Need to find suitable objects to embed. Great idea for a future project!


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Sharker, another beauty! Perfect for one's "bug out bag".. if it's been said, my apologies. -CD


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm late commenting on the fantastic job Sharker did building the great looking beetle slingshot. I really need to pay more attention.


----------

